# Harborfreight power planer 91062



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like you are still having problems posting a review. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Farrout (Oct 6, 2009)

Why, what's wrong with it?


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Sound like it was a good purchase for what you needed


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> Why, what s wrong with it?
> 
> - Farrout


I think he means something like this.
How well did it work , were the adjustments easy and stay set , were the cuts smooth , did it run smooth or jump all over the place .
Not everyone wants to watch the video so a few comments in the posting help.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Good video. To you this product at that price represents value. That's what I'm looking for, too.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the review. You inspired me to review my HF electric planer to help folks get some feedback on it's more expensive sibling.


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Good review, a picture is worth a thousand words, so I guess a video is worth ten fold that. No mention or indication of adverse effects during use, and it will do what you want - that being a rough flattening of one side so the board can be run through your planer \ thicknesser. What more could a woodworker ask for?, and at a good price too.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

5 stars huh? i'm guessing due to only the price?


----------

